# Para... Advance Training...



## Xing (25 Mar 2006)

hi everyone, allow me to introduce myself.
I'm Peter Xing, cadet WO from BC.  I spent the last 2 out of 3 yrs of my cadets career training for para but got denied out of the blue this Feb cus of my eye sight. (HINT HINT for those of yall who wanna do it in the future) 
anyways, while talking to officers from CWO to Maj. Gen. about this issue, I was in the end suggested to go on an exchange, namely Outward Bound Wales.

My question is which one would be the most physically demanding out of the European exchanges? althought nothing could replace para, I would still like an agreeable alternative instead of some slack course where I just tour around the whole time.

thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## vadeanu (25 Mar 2006)

Hey bro, grats on your NSCE. I've heard GERMANY was quite physically demanding, and LDNC in Banff is not bad either, but if you're looking for a challenge, take the US 3 week exchange (US Navy Seal type-like training; intensive swimming training, scuba diving etc... go on the cadet site for more information). Have fun and good luck on a well planned out summer!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (25 Mar 2006)

USA exchange is supposed to be the most physically demanding of the exchanges. You do the Young Marines survival course in Utah, it sounds pretty neat but very demanding.


----------



## q_1966 (26 Mar 2006)

I always wondered why the couldnt issue corrective googles, to people who need glasses, maybe someone could tell me why they have this in place  ???


----------



## ryanmann356 (26 Mar 2006)

our former RSM did an exchange with the US and he said it was pretty hard physically, but I've also heard that Germany was pretty hard too.


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Mar 2006)

The Germany exchange only requires silver fitness. It is mostly a shooting exchange, but from what I understand, there are a couple of obstacle courses also.

Overall, I would say the US exchange is the most physically demanding, with Germany close behind.


----------



## ajiyun (27 Mar 2006)

USA definietly would be the most physically demanding. A friend of mine did it a few years ago, he showed me some pictures of the training and it does seem really really challenging. 

But since you wanted to know which was the most physically demanding *European* exchange, then I would suggest the Germany exchange. Germany, only because I've heard it was pretty hard. Although, there no proof that it is.  It's only 4 weeks long and isn't considered an advance exchange, the only advanced exchanges are OBW, OBS and MLE because they are all 6 weeks long. I myself, have done the Maple Leaf Exchange, therefore I would highly highly recommend it. There is a course in England that you participate in while on MLE. It's called the Frimley Park Senior Leadership course and it takes place for the duration of one week. It is a really hard course to get on if your a British Army cadet...but us Canadians get the best of everything. That was the most physically/mentally exhausting week of my life. Trust me, it's hard. During the exchange, you also do a lot of shooting, section/platoon/company attacks and ambushes. A lot of playing around with rifles and some adventure training. The outward bound exchanges, from my knowledge, focuses mainly on adventure training. 

I thought application for exchanges were due a while ago...shouldn't you have already submitted yours?

BTW. if you don't mind me asking, what eye condition restricted you from participating in Para?


----------



## Xing (27 Mar 2006)

ya it was due a while ago, but since I got denied para i was offered to go on an exchange instead, so i gotta hand in a form

my eye sight is 20/600, the cutoff is 20/400, which is called V3, im a V4.
All u boys training for para dont let some lil shit like this shaft you!


----------



## ryanmann356 (27 Mar 2006)

Yeah the German ex sounds pretty dificult.  Having angry reg force members screaming at you is bad but having angry German reg force members yelling at you must be worse.  I remember talking with a former German soldier when I was there last year and they sound well....scary But then again I'd be angry too if I had to wear the kind of camouflage they wear. ;D


----------



## ajiyun (27 Mar 2006)

my vision is like 20/500 or something...there goes my chance of ever doing para. 

But hey, at least you got the exchange of your choice.


----------



## Xing (27 Mar 2006)

ya i hope i get the exchange of my choice, unless the officers denies they ever offered anything.

i kinda wanna do the german ex, cus i always wanted to go to germany, and i wonder if i get to shoot G36 rifles...
so does it concentrate on shooting? wut about the section atk/ambushes like MLE?

im also leaning towards wales since alot of ppl say its better and more physical than scotland

and MLE, well ive been to england and toured london before, but all that leadership training and ambushing sound really fun, does anyone know if wale and germany do those too?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (27 Mar 2006)

Germany is a really good exchange, while I was in Connaught three years ago for Basic Marksman I talked to a few cadets who did the exchange and they all had a blast. You get to do familiarization training with all the German small arms, I heard you get to do training on their Leopard tanks (cannot confirm this though), there is cultural touring and you also get to go for some hikes through the German mountains which sounded pretty cool.

I personally applied for MLE, Germany and Scotland. MLE sounds pretty sweet but it is a pretty sought after exchange so I am really hoping to get on that.

Does anyone know when we find out if we are accepted?


----------



## ajiyun (27 Mar 2006)

Surprisingly a lot people who got on MLE the year i did it didn't put it as their first choice. I personally put Germany first.  Also, I think Scotland would be more physically harder than Wales. 

Nonethelss.. I absolutly LOVED my exchange. Best summer of my life.

Ya most likely the Germany Ex focuses on shooting. You shoot a lot on MLE too.. GP80..LSW..Shotgun..simulation.. I love shooting, but by the end of the first few weeks I was actually kind of sick of it. attacks / ambushes are fun...you run around with the GP80 shooting blanks and "killing" people. We did a beach assault too and like a gazillion assault course.


----------



## Xing (29 Mar 2006)

I just got back from cadets, it SUCKS how the officers all know NOTHING about advanced courses, or give totally contradicting info.
one officer of mine said Wales is a course that even civilians can take, and in Germany u live with German families...? i dont know guys... 
*PLEASE* could someone whos been to those exchanged post something so i dont have to wonder.


----------



## vadeanu (29 Mar 2006)

Well I got 20/20 and got top 3 on NSCE, so I'm HAULIN ASS for next year,  ;D (PARA).


----------



## Burrows (29 Mar 2006)

Xing said:
			
		

> one officer of mine said Wales is a course that even civilians can take,



Outward Bound IS a course civilians can take.


----------



## ryanmann356 (31 Mar 2006)

Our RSM did MLE and she said it was pretty good, alot of touring but some training as well.  Platoon ambushes, they got issued a rifle that they had to stay within 1 meter of, and lots of patrols.  It sounds like something that would be better for someone whose not in Rambo shape.  We all thought it would get cancelled and everyone shipped home after the London bombings but they stayed.


----------

